
Rework: Unveiling the cover - mgcreed
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1864-rework-unveiling-the-cover
======
run4yourlives
I think I'd like to actually hit a real store prior to buying this, as my
guess is that this is just Getting Real v. 2.0.

It clearly not aimed at their fans, but a much broader business crowd.

~~~
defunkt
From the comments: _Getting Real was primarily about software development.
Rework is primarily about starting, running, building, growing (or not
growing) a business. There are some shared ideas between the books, but Rework
was written from scratch. It’s a new book._

But I still think you're right: this is a book for people who buy business
books in airports and read them on planes. Which is where 37s probably needs
to be heading - my dad wears a suit to work and has never heard of them, but I
think he'd get excited by some of their ideas.

~~~
run4yourlives
Agreed. 37s has more to say about business than they do about software
development in my opinion. There is a huge audience that is small business
that thinks it needs to be large business - 37Signals can speak to them.

------
davidw
Since it's likely they'll regurgitate what they've already said on their blog
and other book in a slightly repackaged form, it looks like an ideal target
for a summary. If someone wants to send me a copy and I'll have it up on
Squeezed Books as soon as it comes out.

Also... the comments there are crazy. People falling all over themselves with
praise.

